# 17700 - Map Controlled Engine Cooling Thermostat (F265) 1 fault found?



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

From the scan below it appears to me either thermostat is bad, the wiring to it has a short, or both. 

Do you all agree?


Saturday,12,January,2013,12:50:08:43668
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.5 (x64)
Data version: 20121222



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3B - VW Passat B5
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 35 36 37 46 47 55 56 57 58 75 76 77


VIN: WVWLK63B84E298829 Mileage: 209900km/130425miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 07D-906-018-BDP.lbl
Part No: 07D 906 018 AP
Component: B5S-4.0L-HS-LEG 5204 
Coding: 00172
Shop #: WSC 78644 
VCID: 74ED9E404411BBB8354
WVWLK63B84E298829 VWZ7Z0C8211297

1 Fault Found:
17700 - Map Controlled Engine Cooling Thermostat (F265) 
P1292 - 35-00 - Open Circuit
Readiness: 0000 0000


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Well, no. "Open Circuit" is not "A Short". 

-Uwe-


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

What does open circuit mean then? Do you agree that the thermostat could still be at fault?



Uwe said:


> Well, no. "Open Circuit" is not "A Short".
> 
> -Uwe-


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

Anyone?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Open circuit is the opposite of a short.

Probably a bad thermostat. You can verify if the heater is open with an ohmmeter.


----------



## Meshel (Jan 16, 2017)

*I have a VW GOlf mark 4 , 2003 1.6 ltr*

Hi, 

How do I use the ohmmeter to check if the heater is one / open. to see if the thermostat is bad or no. 

because I have been given the fault codes as follows: 

1. Map controlled Engine cooling thermostat ( F265) : open circuit. code : 17700

2. Main Relay ( J271) : Electrical Malfunction. code : 17925

3. Engine coolant temp. sensor ( G62) : implausible signal. code 165500 

I have gotten these, and I don't know if they are a simple repair of either replacing a sensor switch, or something that Isn't too expensive like major electrical repair. as I'm a uni student... sigh. 

Any help is much appreciated, I'm not a mechanic or electrician, So I just to know what parts they are in the car and ways to repair them or which part to get so it can help me keep the cost for the repair.


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

17700/P1292/004754 - Map Controlled Engine Cooling Thermostat (F265): Open Circuit 

Possible Symptoms 
## Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) ON 

Possible Causes 
## Fuse(s) faulty 
## Wiring and/or Connector(s) from/to Map Controlled Engine Cooling Thermostat (F265) faulty 
## Map Controlled Engine Cooling Thermostat (F265) faulty 

Possible Solutions 
## Check Fuse(s) 
## Check Wiring and/or Connector(s) from/to Map Controlled Engine Cooling Thermostat (F265) 
## Check/Replace Map Controlled Engine Cooling Thermostat (F265) 


From http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/17700/P1292/004754


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

Meshel said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do I use the ohmmeter to check if the heater is one / open. to see if the thermostat is bad or no.
> 
> ...


''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------

